# Coding septectomy



## ccopsey1 (May 4, 2010)

We need to code a septectomy for a patient with a nasal cancer...physician states not a septoplasty...when you look in index of CPT 2010 under septectomy you are directed to CPT 30520 - septoplasty, but physician states his procedure not septoplasty.  Any input would be appreciated..


----------

